# Sick chi.



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

My sister has a chihuahua. He’s about 10 months old. Never had any sickness. But he’s suddenly not eating. And he barely drinks any water. He threw up last night but none since. And he is just very tired. He just lays around. He’s going to the vet first thing in the morning but does anyone have any idea what it could be? He is also peeing orange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds as if he is very dehydrated. Maybe hepatitis with the dark urine? Let us know what the vet says please, we all care.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Sounds as if he is very dehydrated. Maybe hepatitis with the dark urine? Let us know what the vet says please, we all care.




Thank you for replying! The vet said that his temperature and hydration are fine. They gave him a nausea shot and an antibiotic. The vet tested his stool and said he had high levels of bacteria more than likely due to eating garbage of some sort. But that he will be fine and if for some reason he isn’t better by Monday to bring him back! My sister said when they got home he jumped from the car and ran inside to his water so that’s a really good sign! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

This is my sisters baby Wesson. He’s almost a year old. Very tiny little guy. He normally is only a pound and a half. Love him!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That dog weighs only a pound and a half? Maybe that is when you got him home, but he sure looks more like 4-6 pounds now.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm glad that it was 'just' an upset tummy, and nothing more serious. These young pups sometimes put their owners through anguish thinking of more serious illnesses!


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I'm glad that it was 'just' an upset tummy, and nothing more serious. These young pups sometimes put their owners through anguish thinking of more serious illnesses!




Thank you! Me too! It’s definitely scary! It made me so sad seeing him sick. It made me think a lot about Gizmo before he passed  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

susan davis said:


> That dog weighs only a pound and a half? Maybe that is when you got him home, but he sure looks more like 4-6 pounds now.




No he is always a pound and a half when he is healthy. He wasn’t even a pound when he was brought home. My chihuahua Sansa was weighed a week ago and she’s five and a half. She looks like a giant compared to him. And the vet weigh d him today he was only one pound due to losing a little weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

He’s just tiny. I think pics are deceiving. Sometimes it scares me how small he is lol. I’ve never been around a chihuahua as small as him. But he’s healthy other than the upset stomach thankfully!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasminacevedo426 (Dec 4, 2017)

He is so adorable im glad he ok.....he reminds me of my rambo









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, and I thought my Bonnie at just under 4 pounds was small!!!


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Wow, and I thought my Bonnie at just under 4 pounds was small!!!




Yeah he was a tiny baby, he passed away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm confused. Which dog passed away? The tiny, tiny one or someone else's dog?


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I'm confused. Which dog passed away? The tiny, tiny one or someone else's dog?




The tiny one They had taken him to the vet where he was diagnosed with having eaten something bad and got an antibiotic shot and nausea medicine. The next day he started to eat yogurt and drink water with the help of being carried. But he was actually eager to eat and drink finally. And later that night he started having seizures and on the way to the vet he passed  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry. A chihuahua weighing just over a pound as an adult just doesn't have the 'reserve' needed to overcome some illnesses. I think this pup probably had some thing 'wrong' inside that made him so tiny. Again I am so sorry.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Those little noses seem to direct them to stuff they shouldn't eat that can fall on the floor. So when eating things like chocolate chip cookies make sure no chips fall on the floor, they will for sure find them.


----------



## DaveBoy1810 (Mar 12, 2017)

Sick chihuahuas require close observation and attention. Two or three weeks ago my little guy Otis (7 pounds) came down with diarrhea, and on the 4th day of having runs I took him to the vet who gave him some shots and take home meds, which cured him almost immediately. However, I really should have taken him sooner. He lost a lot of weight very quickly and is just now back to normal weight. These little dogs don't have the body mass to sustain them very long!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This is so true. They just don't have the ability to throw off days of diarrhea or vomiting. If the pup is not back to himself after a day, then I go off to the vet. A very young pup should not go that long though. They get dehydrated so fast, and the blood sugar goes down too.


----------

